# FR: I didn't get their telephone numbers



## LuiC'estMoi

Par exemple, 'Could you pass the message onto John and Bob because I didn't get their telephone numbers'

_'Pourrais-tu passer le message à John et Bob parce que j'ai pas pris LEUR/LEURS numéro(s)'???_


Je m'embrouille un peu avec leur et leurs dans cette phrase, normalement je comprends très bien la regle mais ici il y a deux hommes qui ont tous les deux un seul numéro de téléphone. Ce qui est different par exemple de 'J'ai vu leur maison' (une maison qui appartient à deux personnes) ou 'Je les ai regardé droit dans leurs yeux' (deux personnes qui ont deux yeux tous les deux).

J'ai regardé sur internet et apparement quand chaque possedeur à un objet l'accord peut dependre:

'Chaque possesseur a un objet. -> C'est selon qu'on insiste sur la singularité ou sur la pluralité.
* Les hommes portent LEUR coeur dans LEUR sexe ; les femmes portent LEUR sexe dans LEUR coeur. (Malcolm de Chazal)
* La route du succès est encombrée de femmes poussant LEURS maris devant elles. (Dewar)'

Qqn peut-il m'aider?


----------



## Donaldos

Il faut simplement faire un choix car il n'y a pas de solution préférable dans ce cas.


----------



## Sexygillou

C'est donc "leur" selon moi. C'est, je pense, l'option la plus justifiable. L'exemple de Dewar comporte un effet littéraire qui, en effet ne choque pas, mais est assez spécifique tout de même.

Votre exemple avec "Je leur ai regardé droit dans les yeux" est différent : leur n'a pas la même nature. Si je le passe au singulier, c'est évident : "Je lui ai..." et non "Je son ai...", ce que votre phrase laisser présager. Maintenant que j'y pense, en plus ça me semble bizarre puisqu'on dirait "je les ai...".

En espérant avoir répondu correctement !


----------



## DireStraits1

Bonjour! 

Si _leur _équivaut à _le_ ou à _la_, il est au singulier et s'écrit _leur _(masculin ou féminin).
Ex : Ils portaient un chapeau sur leur tête nue (sur la tête).

Si _leur_ équivaut à _les_, il est au pluriel et s'écrit _leurs_ (masculin ou féminin).
La joie brillait dans leurs yeux (dans les yeux).

Dans ton cas, ils ont un seul numéro de téléphone chacun, donc il faudra mettre leur


----------



## KÏdPanther

En français, si chacun d'entre eux/elles n'en a qu'un alors on dira "LEUR" au singulier. Si chacun d'entre eux/elles en ont plusieurs alors on choisira "LEURS".
À ma connaissance il n'y a pas d'exception.

Du coup il faut faire attention avec la traduction d'anglais à français et vice-versa car on a parfois deux situations différentes :
_Ces messieurs fument leur pipe <-> These men are smoking their pipes._


----------



## LuiC'estMoi

Merci à vous tous de votre aide!



Sexygillou said:


> C'est donc "leur" selon moi. C'est, je pense, l'option la plus justifiable. L'exemple de Dewar comporte un effet littéraire qui, en effet ne choque pas, mais est assez spécifique tout de même.
> 
> Votre exemple avec "Je leur ai regardé droit dans les yeux" est différent : leur n'a pas la même nature. Si je le passe au singulier, c'est évident : "Je lui ai..." et non "Je son ai...", ce que votre phrase laisser présager. Maintenant que j'y pense, en plus ça me semble bizarre puisqu'on dirait "je les ai...".
> 
> En espérant avoir répondu correctement !



Oui excuse-moi, je voulais en effet mettre 'je les ai regardés droit dans leurs yeux' (leurs, puisque c'est deux personnes qui ont deux yeux tous les deux!)


----------



## KÏdPanther

LuiC'estMoi said:


> * La route du succès est encombrée de femmes poussant LEURS maris devant elles. (Dewar)'



In this case it should be : _La route du succès est encombrée de femmes poussant* LEUR* maris devant elles.

après quelques recherches sur la toile, j'ai vu les deux versions (avec LEUR et LEURS). Je pense donc que la faute vient de ceux qui citent et non de l'artiste. 
_


----------



## Donaldos

La "règle" citée ci-dessus n'a aucun fondement. 

Au singulier la phrase restera d'ailleurs ambiguë :

_Je n'ai pas pris leur numéro._

John et Bob partage-t-il alors un seul et même numéro?

L'accord est libre, c'est le contexte seul qui permettra de déduire le sens.


----------



## LuiC'estMoi

Donc...si on allait reformuler la phrase, on dirait bien _'je ne leur ai pas pris LE numéro de téléphone'_ et non _'je ne leur ai pas pris LES numéros de téléphone'?_

En effet la première phrase me semble beaucoup plus naturelle donc si c'est correct c'est tout à fait logique que dans ma première exemple on utiliser 'leur' pour remplacer 'le' et pas 'leurs' pour remplacer 'les'!

Cool


----------



## Sexygillou

À ce moment là, faut mettre mari au singulier, sinon c'est quand même un peu bizarre...
Mais bon, personnellement, ça ne me dérange pas de voir le pluriel comme un effet de style.



KÏdPanther said:


> In this case it should be : _La route du succès est encombrée de femmes poussant* LEUR* mari devant elles.
> 
> après quelques recherches sur la toile, j'ai vu les deux versions (avec LEUR et LEURS). Je pense donc que la faute vient de ceux qui citent et non de l'artiste.
> _


----------



## piloulac

LuiC'estMoi said:


> 'Je les ai regardé droit dans leurs yeux' (deux personnes qui ont deux yeux tous les deux).


First, bravo pour votre français.

 'Je les ai regardé*s* droit dans leurs yeux' n'est pas faux grammaticalement, mais on dira plus couramment : 'Je les ai regardés(ées) droit dans *les *yeux'


----------



## KÏdPanther

Donaldos said:


> La "règle" citée ci-dessus n'a aucun fondement.
> 
> Au singulier la phrase restera d'ailleurs ambiguë :
> 
> _Je n'ai pas pris leur numéro._
> 
> John et Bob partage-t-il alors un seul et même numéro?
> 
> L'accord est libre, c'est le contexte seul qui permettra de déduire le sens.



C'est pourtant la règle qui m'a été enseignée dans ma tendre enfance. Et pour le nombre de fois où mon instit m'a repris, j'ai fini par m'en souvenir.

L'ambiguité se présente effectivement au singulier : _Je n'ai pas pris leur numéro. _On ne peut pas savoir dans ce cas là s'ils ont un seul numéro commun à eux deux ou s'ils en ont chacun un. Le contexte aidera à comprendre le sens comme tu l'as dit. Dans ce cas là, selon s'ils habitent ensemble ou non on saura s'ils partagent le même ou non.


----------



## KÏdPanther

Sexygillou said:


> À ce moment là, faut mettre mari au singulier, sinon c'est quand même un peu bizarre...
> Mais bon, personnellement, ça ne me dérange pas de voir le pluriel comme un effet de style.



Désolé j'ai oublié de corriger mari.
Personnellement, le voir écrit au pluriel me fait penser qu'elles ont chacun plusieurs maris et me perturbe. Mais bon, si l'auteur le fait en âme et conscience par effet de style, on ne peut pas l'empêcher d'écrire ce qu'il veut.


----------



## Donaldos

KÏdPanther said:


> C'est pourtant la règle qui m'a été enseignée dans ma tendre enfance. Et pour le nombre de fois où mon instit m'a repris, j'ai fini par m'en souvenir.
> [/I]



Je ne voudrais pas mettre en doute les connaissances de ton instituteur mais ce n'est pas l'envie qui manque...  

Pour des règles d'usage un peu plus sérieuses, voir ici :

leur ou leurs


----------



## KÏdPanther

Donaldos said:


> Je ne voudrais pas mettre en doute les connaissances de ton instituteur mais ce n'est pas l'envie qui manque...
> 
> Pour des règles d'usage un peu plus sérieuses, voir ici :
> 
> leur ou leurs



Les connaissances, j'en doute pas. Le problème c'est savoir transmettre ces connaissances! 

Plus sérieusement, il me semble que j'ai du mal m'exprimer car ton lien répète exactement ce que j'ai entendu plus jeune. À savoir, si chacun en a un on choisit LEUR si chacun en a plusieurs on choisit LEURS. A fortiori si c'est le même pour tout le monde, ils en ont chacun un (le seul).


----------



## Donaldos

KÏdPanther said:


> À savoir, si chacun en a un on choisit LEUR si chacun en a plusieurs on choisit LEURS.



Je ne pense pas que tu te sois mal exprimé (ou alors c'est moi qui ai mal compris... ^^) mais le lien que je cite (et c'est aussi le cas d'autres références) ne reprend justement pas la règle que toi et d'autres ont avancée.

Il suffit de voir le commentaire qui suit la phrase donnée en exemple :

_Ils ont payé leurs factures._


----------



## janpol

des femmes poussant LEURS maris devant elles = on peut comprendre que chaque femme a plusieurs maris
des femmes poussant LEUR mari devant elles =  on peut comprendre que plusieurs femmes ont le même mari
Dans les deux cas la morale est mise à mal.


----------



## lachamade

A mon avis le plus correct est la traduction : 

_Je n'ai pas pris leurs numéros de téléphone. _

Et cela pour la bonne raison qu'ils n'ont pas un numéro pour deux, mais bien un numéro chacun. 
Mais en effet cela ne choquerait personne je pense s'il voyait écrit un jour, pour le même contexte "je n'ai pas pris leur numéro de téléphone". 
L'important est que le sens de la phrase soit compris.


----------

